# Does Christmas Change Pay day?



## JA1985 (Dec 9, 2020)

Since Christmas is on friday the week we get paid, does it change our pay date? Will it also change direct deposite? Ty!


----------



## NKG (Dec 9, 2020)

Checks would be made available on Thursday


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 10, 2020)

I always get paid on Thursday


----------

